# Hide backflow water valve in floor



## projectpete19 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello,

I am going to be finishing this basement and am using a dri core type sub floor them laminate on top. The problem is right near the bottom of the stairs and right in front of the fruit cellar door is a backflow water valve and sump pump.

I was going to build a little room for the pump but need to hide the backflow valve while still making it accessible.

The only thing I can think of is making a sort of lift able door and have multiple pieces of the flooring connected yet loose on top of the backflow valve so that is can be lifted and the valve be accessed (hope I described that clearly). Just wondering if you guys have any other ideas as I think this will be unsightly











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.joe (Oct 18, 2015)

New 2015 building code to have a backflow valve in every house. Really sucks in the placement of most of them. I also wonder if anyone has come up with a good idea? I would think to just go over top of it(keep measurements of the location incase). Keep access doors at all stack clean outs for access to sewers if any problem arise it can be fixed from them instead of the backflow access. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

What else can you do but frame in an opening and make up a loose panel out of the flooring and be able to lift it out. Maybe anchor it with magnets or something. 

The best way to do it would have been to locate the valve in a logical location.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> The best way to do it would have been to locate the valve in a logical location.


It probably was a logical location--for an unfinished basement.

Tough call as to whether we should go out of our way when building something like that to allow for the _possibility_ that someone might want to finish it some unknown number of years down the road.


----------



## projectpete19 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tinstaafl said:


> It probably was a logical location--for an unfinished basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Tough call as to whether we should go out of our way when building something like that to allow for the _possibility_ that someone might want to finish it some unknown number of years down the road.



I can only speak for Canada (Toronto area) but I think more than half the homes will eventually have a finished basement, but then again without knowing the layout the owner wants you can never know the "perfect" place. Although 3' ahead is the fruit/cold cellar so that would have been a better place.

Look at the sump pump as well, just as bad of a location 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

projectpete19 said:


> but then again without knowing the layout the owner wants you can never know the "perfect" place.


That's pretty much the point, isn't it? Might as well try to outguess that squirrel in the middle of the road as you're bearing down on it. :laughing:


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Of what use is your finished basement with a 12" of liquid feces floating in it.

Raise the lid, leave it visible where the Home owner can service the valve so it actually works when the sewer system fails or is plugged by the neighbors. Leave the HO with a list of maintenance chores that MUST be performed semi-annually to insure survival of all the non waterproof stuff you installed.... 

The back flow preventer has to be the last thing on a GRAVITY driven system, thus it location is very limited.....:whistling

If it must be "hidden" build a 'Warm' pantry closet in front of the fruit cellar, the fruit cellar will stay colder....

By the picture, there is a good chance you could saw up the floor in the fruit cellar and add a back flow device, and remove the flapper on the now abandoned one.......Maybe not as the waterline is usually above the sewer....
If you'd reverse the door on the f. cellar it'd open completely...
IMO, installing anything that can't get wet and washed on the floor or first 12-8" of walls in any basement is a un needed risk, I've demoed many a "finished" basement due to a minor water event.

I see a Vapour barrier, Isn't there already a dampproof coating on the concrete walls exterior? Thus TWO vapour barriers creating wet/moldy spots.....sooner or later?

If there is an existing STORM sewer/or day light, near the house below the crock elevation you could retro fit a solid drain tile to it with another one way valve, and eliminate the sump pump except for end of world flood type emergencies.

Covering or hiding the one way valve is like welding the engine hood shut, it will lead to an early death of the engine/ basement remodel.
Hidden axles NEVER get greased or inspected.

But, hey we'll all working our corners, clocking right?......:jester:


----------



## jeff dwyer (Dec 12, 2020)

projectpete19 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to be finishing this basement and am using a dri core type sub floor them laminate on top. The problem is right near the bottom of the stairs and right in front of the fruit cellar door is a backflow water valve and sump pump.
> 
> ...


Hi, what did you end up doing here? I also have an Access cover on my backflow valve in my laundry room, want to install a new floor.


----------



## Marksman (9 mo ago)

jeff dwyer said:


> Hi, what did you end up doing here? I also have an Access cover on my backflow valve in my laundry room, want to install a new floor.


Any suggestions?


----------

